# Lets see all them rigs for the 09' season



## bladerunner55

*2009 PSE X-Force GS6
*30/60 318 FPS
*Viper H1000 4 pin (0.19)
*TopGun Phantom Drop Away
*Octane 7in Stabilizer
*Tru-Ball Sniper release
*G5 meta-peep
*Easton St.Epic 400's w/quickspins


----------



## thompsonsz71

heres the best pic of the bow that i have... mathews reezen camo limbs. black riser... qad ultra rest, axcel armourtech hd 5 pin .010, svl enchancer with a 10 lost acad, 1/8 meta peep, Backwoods bowslings, and carbon express maxima hunter 250's, tipped with either nap bloodrunners or slick trick grizz tricks


----------



## killNgrill

09' Elite Z28 
27" 71#
Spot Hogg Right On
QAD Hunter Drop Away
Octane 7" Stab
Octane Bantamweight Quiver
Easton Axis ST nFused
RidgeRunner Custom Sling


----------



## thompsonsz71

good lookin rigs guys...... cant wait to bloody up some of them white feathers!


----------



## Browtine

AM35 with Spot-Hogg Hogg-It, B-Stinger, and QAD... Sweetest shootin' bow I've owned so far. Can't wait to blow through a ribcage with it!!!


----------



## GusGus

2007 Bowtech Guardian
-LimbDriver
-G5 Optix XR
-11.5" Doinker Stab
-Treelimb Quiver 
-Sling that I made
-Reylamb string

I havent decided on an arrow/broadhead combo yet. Its either going to be Beman TR MFXs or Easton FMJs with Epek XC-3s, Slick Tricks, or Steelheads.


----------



## Jim Thompson

sweet bows boys!!!

here is just a few lil pics of my vectrix...my kinda pics


----------



## livetohunt

Jim Thompson said:


> sweet bows boys!!!
> 
> here is just a few lil pics of my vectrix...my kinda pics
> 
> I like the picture of the cup of coffee and the cam. It doesn't get much better than sitting in the woods sipping a cup of coffee.....


----------



## Jim Thompson

livetohunt said:


> I like the picture of the cup of coffee and the cam. It doesn't get much better than sitting in the woods sipping a cup of coffee.....



I take a lot of coffee pics and load them on the forums from the tree for those that cant be there, this one just happened to have the cam in it and worked out real good


----------



## daculamusashi

That's a beautiful weapon.......


----------



## riskyb

them so good lookin fiddles yall got there


----------



## kcausey

Here's my weapon of choice for the entire 09 season...2008 Allegiance all Max4ed out.....still gonna shoot a Captain, Reezen, GT500, and Dream season side by side at 65lbs and make another purchase...btw...I'll get some more pics of of mine and my wife's bows.....Just got some strings from Reylamb.....very nice lookin' and perform well....Mine's all red and black, hers are hot pink and black...like i said, i'll get some pics up.


----------



## braintree

2007 mathews sb xt
Mathews quiver
true glo one pin adjustable
qad drop away rest
CE maxima hunter
3 blade rage


----------



## bladerunner55

nice how much did u pay for the reylamb string?


----------



## MD746

09 Bow Madness XS
 29" draw 58lbs


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket

06 Mathews Switchback 29in/68lbs, Copper John 3 Pin with custom fiber optics, Trophy Ridge Drop Zone rest, Gold Tips and Muzzy MX3. Soon to have new Mathews Dead End string stopper.


----------



## Duckhawk

08 Guardian Max-4

HHA Mover
Limbdriver rest
Octane Acc
Easton ACC 49


----------



## bladerunner55

man i love that max-4.my favorite camo of all time!


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT

Here is mine--just added some color to it and still waiting on the new GT arrows:


----------



## bowman77

Here is my other love. And it's ready to wack'em and stak'em

Mathews Reezen 7.0
Axcel Armortech HD 5 pin
QAD Pro HD
11.5 Doinker Stabilizer
Backwoods bow sling


----------



## BowHunter89

'07 HCA Mace, Toxtronics 3 pin, Dropzone, MeanV string silcenser, 30yd group. Soon be switching from Blazers to 3 inch VaneTecs.


----------



## bladerunner55

lookin good


----------



## deerhunter70

*Diamond (The Rock)*

100 gr. blood runners, light speed 400 arrows,custom made string by reylamb and wrist strap compliments of browtine...


----------



## nx95240

bowman77 said:


> Here is my other love. And it's ready to wack'em and stak'em
> 
> Mathews Reezen 7.0
> Axcel Armortech HD 5 pin
> QAD Pro HD
> 11.5 Doinker Stabilizer
> Backwoods bow sling



iam in love with that BOW.....


----------



## bowman77

nx95240 said:


> iam in love with that BOW.....



She is sweet looking isn't she. and on top of that she is a


----------



## bladerunner55

Got the downforce on today!Fast and quiet


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT

Browtine said:


> AM35 with Spot-Hogg Hogg-It, B-Stinger, and QAD... Sweetest shootin' bow I've owned so far. Can't wait to blow through a ribcage with it!!!



One of the sweetest lookin bows on here IMO.  I bet it shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

*Martin Magnum Mag Cat II*

Martin Magnum Mag Cat II....Carolina Archery Fuse Biscuit Rest, Cobra Boomslang Plus5 Sight, Trophy Ridge Wrath Arrows, NAP Razorback broadheads 100gr. Love my baby!


----------



## kcausey

Update on mine & Megan's weapon of choice...
Updated her with some Pink Victory VForce 500s at 318grains...249fps.  Gonna get her an alpine soft lock quiver.  We both had reylamb make some strings and cables, (in case you didn't see the other thread), she'll be deadly with slick trick 85gr standards.  At 50lbs, that Razor Edge thumps the target pretty dang good out to 40 yards!....and she just bought a "tiffany version", crush, morrell target.
My ally is Octaned out, bantamweight quiver, pro rest, 11.5" stab, and Viper sight...all Max4.


----------



## john.lee

thats a sweet looking ally kcausey!


----------



## kcausey

john.lee said:


> thats a sweet looking ally kcausey!



Thanks man....i plan on showing Dustin how to kill a deer or two here soon...might as well look good in the process.


----------



## dusty80

kcausey said:


> Thanks man....i plan on showing Dustin how to kill a deer or two here soon...might as well look good in the process.



John Lee know's who's gonna be doing that killing!! I will post up some pictures of my rig when I get something.....


----------



## Big Chief 99

PSE Brute

Vital Gear Hollow Pino sights

Carbon Express Arrows


----------



## john.lee

dustin_horne said:


> John Lee know's who's gonna be doing that killing!! I will post up some pictures of my rig when I get something.....



Yep sure do..........ME!!!!!   (that is if you take me to some of your honeyholes!!!)


----------



## dux-n-dawgs

Here's 'CricketKiller' and I's rigs.

Mine first.
'07 Bowtech Allegiance in Mossy Oak Obsession
TruGlo Range Rover w/.010 pin
Bodoodle rest (to be replaced next week w/ camo'ed LimbDriver)
7" eXtreme A.C.A.D. stabilizer
Cabela's S3 string suppresser
custom BCY 452x green/grey strings w/Fletcher peep

Game Plan Spot-n-Stalk pack w/ Bowtech 6 arrow quiver.




























'CricketKiller's Rig

'06 Bowtech Equalizer in Mossy Oak Obsession
LimbDriver VaporTrail rest
TruGlo sight (don't tell her but I ordered her a Range Rover for her birthday since she wants mine  )
S-coil stabilizer
Cabela's S3 string suppresser
custom BCY 452x green/pink strings w/G5 Meta peep
custom wrist strap she got off the internet somewhere


----------



## ronmac13

09 rytera alien x 

70lb dw

28 in dl

qad ultra

cobra single pin wr(not sure if im going to keep it yet)

apex bone collector quiver

doinker 7 inch multi rod a bomb

bocomo fat sling

vitcory vforce v6 350(will have 2 inch vanes)

will either be tipped with rage 2 blade, nap blood runners, or the x system


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

07 Bear Instinct


----------



## patmaxam

Will be hunting with an 07 pse whitetail obsession, copper John sights, whisker bisquit, limbsaver stabilizer


----------



## bladerunner55

i have always liked the green on those fred bear instincts.also the new FB truths and II's


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

WHEW!!! I am a Martin fan and that Rytera is freak bad arse!


----------



## bladerunner55

freakin??haha


----------



## bladerunner55

whats up squirrel nuts?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

lol!...waiting to outshoot you with my lil' martin...what do you got oh yeah a michelle....oh im sorry a matthews....thought that was a jr. girls bow....lol thanks for the sight...need more arrows!


----------



## bladerunner55

yah well have u looked at the online tourny? haha whatcha doin fri?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

yeah...i saw the tourney....nice photoshop...kiddin congrats on the 24


----------



## young gunna

*Here is mine!*

Look


----------



## kcausey

john.lee said:


> Yep sure do..........ME!!!!!   (that is if you take me to some of your honeyholes!!!)




I could see tears in his text messages over Reezen withdrawals....he finally got it from what i hear....last i remember he was bragging on his serving job...lol.


----------



## j.reagan

Here is my '09  set-up:

'09 Bowtech Captain 30/60
Sword Apex 3rd Plane Micro
Trophy Taker Pronghorn
Posten Stab
CX Maximas 250
100 gr. G5 Montecs




Hey bladerunnner55, that Mathews looks mighty familiar!!!


----------



## bladerunner55

yah deerslayer85 i love the bow! it has been awsome to shoot. How do u like that new bowtech?better than mathews?


----------



## j.reagan

I LOVE my Bowtech, it just shoots a whole lot better for me than the Mathews ever did.


----------



## bladerunner55

well thats good man.still tryin to get into some 3d shoots with it. i shot a drenalin with the regular grip and i was torquing real bad. i love that shrewd grip that is on it!Thanks again


----------



## whitehunter

here is mine, just got it last week!!!!


----------



## bladerunner55

good lookin bow whitehunter?whats the ibo?


----------



## john.lee

*my bowtech captain and my girlfriends custom bowtech equalizer*

I forgot to put my octane stabilizer on my captain but posted the pic anyway.


----------



## MAndrews

2008 Mathews S2 30" 70#, QAD Pro-Series, Toxonics HD 55-19, 10" Doinker A-Bomb, GT XT Hunter 7595 with Blazers.


----------



## dusty80

Here's what we got right now....

Mathews Reezen, G5 Expert II, Viper Quickset, Meta Peep, Custom STS, Bucknasty string and cable w/halo

Mathews Drenalin, G5 Expert II, Viper Quickset, Meta Peep, Custom STS, Bucknasty string and cable w/ halo

Bowtech 101st, Trophy Rigde Dropzone, Spothogg Hogg-It, B2 (Nathan Brooks)string and cable, AEP quick DC and Octane Stabilizer

Bowtech Equalizer, Trophy Ridge Dropzone, Sword sight, Bucknasty string and cable, Postan Stabilizer (wife's bow)

All shooting Victory Arrows and Scott Releases


----------



## bladerunner55

what a lineup


----------



## GusGus

Nice bows Dustin. What kind of suppressor is that on the Reezen?


----------



## turtlebug

See avatar. 

Mathews Prestige with Bucknasty Strings, 10" AEP Stab, Viper Pro 2000 .019 with 6" dovetail mount, Trophy Ridge Dropzone vertical drop away, Hole Thing 2000 release and Radial X-Weave STL Hunter 100's. Yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## kcausey

dustin_horne said:


> Here's what we got right now....
> 
> Mathews Reezen, G5 Expert II, Viper Quickset, Meta Peep, Custom STS, Bucknasty string and cable w/halo
> 
> Mathews Drenalin, G5 Expert II, Viper Quickset, Meta Peep, Custom STS, Bucknasty string and cable w/ halo
> 
> Bowtech 101st, Trophy Rigde Dropzone, Spothogg Hogg-It, B2 (Nathan Brooks)string and cable, AEP quick DC and Octane Stabilizer
> 
> Bowtech Equalizer, Trophy Ridge Dropzone, Sword sight, Bucknasty string and cable, Postan Stabilizer (wife's bow)
> 
> All shooting Victory Arrows and Scott Releases



Still can't kill any deer...


----------



## whitehunter

somewhere in the range of 304-311fps


----------



## GSE

Bowtech 82nd


----------



## one3

I don't think I saw one AlphaMax.


----------



## dusty80

GusGus said:


> Nice bows Dustin. What kind of suppressor is that on the Reezen?



Cool Hand Luke


----------



## cpowel10

one3 said:


> I don't think I saw one AlphaMax.



check post #5


----------



## lungbuster123

09' Mathews Reezen 7.0 28" 65lbs.
Sword Twilight Hunter Micro
Ripcord Drop-Away Rest
Limbsaver Stabilizer
Custom String Stop



(Picture up shortly)
07' Mathews Drenalin 28.5" 60lbs.
Copper John Dead Nuts Pro
QAD Drop-Away Rest
Bow Jax Stabilizer
Mathews Dead-End String Stop


----------



## Johnny087

Here is mine

09 Alphamax 32 poon collector
Extreme w/ .010 pins
Limbdriver
Still figuring out what stabalizer











Just realized i really need a new camera...


----------



## killNgrill

nice poon collector


----------



## devolve

2008 Rose Oak Creations Tomcat serial number 2

51lbs @28"


----------



## Pneumothorax

devolve said:


> 2008 Rose Oak Creations Tomcat serial number 2



That was a surprise!  Pretty bow.  I can see myself devolving someday.  My hat's off to the traditional guys!


----------



## devolve

thanks Pneumothorax! and I will be small game hunting with my longbow


----------



## kcausey

Johnny087 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 09 Alphamax 32 poon collector
> Extreme w/ .010 pins
> Limbdriver
> Still figuring out what stabalizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized i really need a new camera...



and can't hit the broad side of a barn...


----------



## Slasher

*Same old rigs for past couple seasons...*

62"55lb long bow shooting 650 grn Beman mfx

And here she is getting her done on public land...
This bow is58" and 42lb shooting epic 600 w/200grn heads... This is a doe slayer This one was taken @ 5yds on the ground on Joe Kurz last year... I just couldn't resist!!!


I don't knock how anyone hunts unless its over bait...  But its amazing how many folks knock my choice.. but putting arch back into archery made it fun for me again...


----------



## bladerunner55

i love it slasher and all the traditional guys.anyone can shoot a compound but it takes skill to hunt with a recurve!


----------



## craSSh

Here's mine:

08 Katera
QAD Ultra HD
Sword site
Octane stabilizer


----------



## mauser64

*Don't laugh!*

I can't make myself fork over a grand for a new bow so I gave mine a little face lift. Took it to Shuler's in Commerce for a new sight, stabilizer, arrows and string loop doohickey. They fixed me up just right and didn't make too much fun of me. This is an old High Country single cam bow that they came out with to answer Mathews' Solo Cam bow when it hit the market. The tune up they gave it sure made a difference. It's an old one but I have poked a lot of holes in stuff with it over the years!


----------



## G Duck

Mine looks like it did last year. 2008 dxt...


----------



## trubluau

War eagle!!


----------



## BMCS

*09 Reezen*

Alright this is the only picture I have, I have added a doinker 7" stab, string silencers, Backwood Bow sling.
Bow Is:

Mathews Reezen
26.5" Draw Length
67# Draw Weight
7" Brace
Black Riser/Camo Limbs


I love this bow.  It is quick, quiet, accurate and Dead in my hand.


----------



## thompsonsz71

rob you and joe are gonna make me post up some pictures of the ol black beauty here in a min if yall keep on puttin picturs up............. she sure does shoot good at 70 lbs..... ill get some up when the suns out


----------



## lungbuster123

Got that right yall, i think the Reezen is one of the best if not the best bow i have ever shot and owned. Yall are making me feel bad, i wanted a black and camo one.


----------



## thompsonsz71

mine is a black and camo... im thinkin of having the limbs dipped in mo treestand or something though


----------



## lungbuster123

thompsonsz71 said:


> mine is a black and camo... im thinkin of having the limbs dipped in mo treestand or something though



The only camo I like better them the MOTS is Lost camo so I would say leave it with the Lost Camo limbs but I also like haveing one of a kind stuff or somthing you dont see everyday...I did check out a Monster today I didnt get to shoot it but im already trying to figure out how to get my hands on one


----------



## bowtie

09 alphamax 32 ....all black.sword twlight hunter..qad rest..stubby doinker...orange and black vapor trails


----------



## thompsonsz71

yea everyone is getttin the lost with black so i want to be a little different


----------



## SOS

I'll be shooting my:

-2007 El Cheapo homemade takedown longbow - 50#@28.5"
-D97 14 strand flemish twist string with .024 Halo serving
-GT 5575 trad shafts 31" with 100 gr inserts and wild turkey fletch
-150 grain single bevel Grizzlies with 100 grain inserts (maybe some 220 grain Muzzy's as well) - total arrow weight about 665.

Haven't made a newer model....so stuck with this one!

Hey, anyone know where the GON bowhunting challenge is posted?  We heard about it on the trad page.  Thanks, Steve


----------



## lungbuster123

thompsonsz71 said:


> yea everyone is getttin the lost with black so i want to be a little different



I hear ya man if you want an all camo Reezen let me know


----------



## bowtie

thompsonsz71 said:


> yea everyone is getttin the lost with black so i want to be a little different


i been shooting all black bows for 3 years now....that was the reason i switched...everybody else had camo....i think the all black looks better


----------



## thompsonsz71

im thinkin about doin all of the limbs,sights, stab, and quiver in digital camo or mots or something... Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- i just want it to be different


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER

*my rig*

2009 pse brute lt

vapor trail vxt string n cable

the trusty fail safe droptine pro biscuit 

team extreme bone collectors sight 4 pin .19 pins 

vibracheck stab 7in stab and sting stop

apex mag lock quiver

beman ics 300's w/rage 2 blade

tru ball pro caliper t handle


----------



## string music

Here's mine!


----------



## bladerunner55

wow what a good lookin bow string music!


----------



## short stop

until   I get   my new ''Blue ''  string  from Reylamb    Ill   be  swingin  for the fences with this    Dawg  Red / Black   combo   on my  Tribute  again   for  09   --  He built this string  for me last yr  as well  ..
.. I only change colors/strings   because I  like too ;  not  beacuse I need too  ..


----------



## ddd-shooter

short stop said:


> until   I get   my new ''Blue ''  string  from Reylamb    Ill   be  swingin  for the fences with this    Dawg  Red / Black   combo   on my  Tribute  again   for  09   --  He built this string  for me last yr  as well  ..
> .. I only change colors/strings   because I  like too ;  not  beacuse I need too  ..



But then ya gotta change your wraps and fletchings to match!!


----------



## short stop

Yeah  but that  takes  about  5  mins  per arrow   to   refletch / re wrap  .  Not a  very hard task for me .


----------



## GREG66

09 Elite Z28, Easton axis st 340 , 2 blade Rage, 5 pin Black Gold Flashpoint sight, Box jax stab, and NAP 360 capture rest.


----------



## string music

bladerunner55 said:


> wow what a good lookin bow string music!



Thank you,  IM PRETTY PROUD OF IT


----------



## neo550

*Switchback XT*

Here's mine


----------



## Southern Bucks

*My Setup*

70 LB Hoyt Alphamax 32 Bone Collector
Autographed by T-Bone amd Waddell
Fuse 3 pin sight micro adjust
Fuse Pronghorn drop away
Fuse 6"Stabalizer
G5 Metapeep
Easton axis full metal jackets 340
Slicktrick Magnums

Best and most accurate bow I have ever shot, thanks Hoyt

Kentucky here I come! Opening next weeknd







[/IMG] 






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## BowanaLee

BowMadness MC  ready to feed !


----------



## bladerunner55

good looking bow man!ive been wating to see that thing,how yah likin it?Cant beat free!Congrats on the bow now lets focus on the bike!


----------



## BowanaLee

bladerunner55 said:


> good looking bow man!ive been wating to see that thing,how yah likin it?Cant beat free!Congrats on the bow now lets focus on the bike!



All I need is your votes !!!   and whipit good !!


----------



## bladerunner55

well youve got mine!


----------



## nwgahunter

*Here's mine*

PSE X-Force DS 29"  73#  Zoptix bowsight  QAD Pro  Goldtip 7595 at 396gr. 304 fps 82# KE. I am particularly proud of my Zoptix sight. Man, that is an awesome sight. Took off my pins and put it on and my groups tightened up. I guess it is the "no pin" blockage.


----------



## bladerunner55

NWGAHUNTER love the PSE!!


----------



## nwgahunter

bladerunner55 said:


> NWGAHUNTER love the PSE!!



Thanks. I love it myself. I have been enjoying it for about 5 weeks now. Awesome bow!

Whoa! Just noticed the speed you are geting with 30/60. What grain arrow you shooting?


----------



## bownutz

Can't wait.


----------



## beersndeer

here you go.. the one on the left is my GTO and the other is the Aigil


----------



## string music

beersndeer said:


> here you go.. the one on the left is my GTO and the other is the Aigil
> View attachment 373683



Good lookin rigs there for sure!


----------



## Flathead-Hunta

*Heres my slayer..*

PSE Fire Flite 33
Easton Axis 400's
2" Fletch
Whisker Biscuit
Tru-Fire X-Caliper release
Rocket Sidewinders 100 gr
Sims silencing
(new sight coming (soon) today from BPS!)


----------



## Addicted

Here's my rig.
My ex 3D bow settup for hunting now.
Mathews LX @66pounds. Shooting the Goldtips with 75 grain Wasps at around 300 fps. 
Using Extreme sites, Shrewd grip, 10"Xring stabilizer.

Been shooting this rig for the last 4 years and have killed a many of them with it. The longer I stick with it, the more confortable and confident I get. Shooting it has long become second nature for me. 
Its been a good one for sure.

Good Luck this season Guys!


----------



## lungbuster123

Nice rigs there! Wont have any problems layem down with those Elites this year!







beersndeer said:


> here you go.. the one on the left is my GTO and the other is the Aigil
> View attachment 373683


----------



## backyard buck

man these are some great bows here y'all are makin me jealous.  but heres mine
.............................................................
bear archery lights out
70# draw weight 
28 inch draw
carbon express terminator light hunters with blazers
100 gr rage 2 blade
tru glo 6 inch stabilizer
extreme sight
whisker biscuit


----------



## Whsosebee

Ain't got any pics... but I got a Matthews MQ1, approx. 65 lbs pull, 27 inch draw lenght, Whisker Biscuit, Archers Choice 3 pin sight, bowhunter 400 arrows, and got Thunderhead 100's right now, but will have 2 blade rage asap!


----------



## death-from-above

*09' Rig*

32" A-max Bone Collector, B-stinger stab., Spott-Hogg hunter hoggit w/wrap, QAD Ultra-rest HD, Tight-spot quiver,Reylamb string and cables (blue,black and silver--Go Yanks) and custom sling (also blue,black and silver).  Shooting Easton Axis FMJ camo with 3 black 5" feathers and Easton tracer nocks.


----------



## doublelungdriller

09 alphamax 32 bone collector

100gr. 2 blade rage


----------



## heavymetalhunter

browning illusion
-redhead carbon fury
-2 blade rage
-trophy ridge 5 pin vertical pin sight
-fuse 6.5" stabilizer
-vibracheck backstop


----------

